# TdF fight



## brodysdad (Jun 22, 2010)

Who was fighting at the end of the telecast? My recorder cut off just as one rider swung a tire at another.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Da Casta (GCE/162) slapped Barredo (QST/132) with a wheel and then elbowed him. Welcome to the NHL!


----------



## Perico (Mar 15, 2010)

NHL?!?!?! In the NHL they actually punch people! lol

Anyone heard why it happened?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

As if people don't think we look rediculous enough. Emaciated guys in spandex slapping each-other and whining like Cadel.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Perico said:


> NHL?!?!?! In the NHL they actually punch people! lol


I think Barredo's lip was bleeding (couldn't tell for sure) after the elbow action.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

There is a video on versus.com of just that. I can't get it to load right now though.


----------



## .steve (Jul 13, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAEf9hv0v4s


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

wow... wonder what that was about... QuickStep guy should be sent home, looks like he was the aggressor... who pulls a wheel and attacks with it?


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

jlandry said:


> As if people don't think we look rediculous enough. Emaciated guys in spandex slapping each-other and whining like Cadel.



Hehehe, they really were ***** slappin... hilarious!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

.steve said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAEf9hv0v4s


In this video it looks like Da Casta was simply using the wheel to shield himself from Barredo who seems to be the attacker - different from the VS's angle.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> In this video it looks like Da Casta was simply using the wheel to shield himself from Barredo who seems to be the attacker - different from the VS's angle.


It's not real clear from that angle either, because some guy's head is in the way. I imagine they'll both get tossed for this.


----------



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

Watch the beginning of the video. Barredo clearly comes swinging with the wheel and Da Casta grabs it from him. 

According to VeloNews Da Casta elbowed Barredo sometime in the last 20k and supposedly almost knocked him off his bike.


----------



## snowman3 (Jul 20, 2002)

ph0enix said:


> Barredo who seems to be the attacker


That's an understatement. Looks like Barredo starts it by trying to club Costa over the head with his wheel! hehehe. Costa ends up taking the wheel away. 

full disclosure: I haven't seen the VS coverage yet.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

AJL said:


> It's not real clear from that angle either, because some guy's head is in the way. I imagine they'll both get tossed for this.


If you look closely, Barredo started running at Da Casta with the wheel. Da Casta then grabbed it from him. Without knowing what lead to all of this and just going by the video, I'd say that only Barredo should be dq'ed.


----------



## .steve (Jul 13, 2005)

Audio must be bad, I can't hear the high pitched screams that should accompany this awesome melee. ;-)


----------



## S_Top_Sign (Dec 9, 2009)

Okay - regardless of what happens during a race, you've gotta let it slide. We've all gotten pissed off in races before, but to have a tantrum like this... Really?? Seriously, just talk it out, or sort it out on the road.

Seems like Barredo should certainly get a reprimand for this - He came running like a one of those crazed, bone-wielding apes from 2010: A Space Odyssey.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

slimjw said:


> Watch the beginning of the video. Barredo clearly comes swinging with the wheel and Da Casta grabs it from him.
> 
> According to VeloNews Da Casta elbowed Barredo sometime in the last 20k and supposedly almost knocked him off his bike.



+1 that is what i see too. could be wrong?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Phil and Paul said the UCI has a no fighting rule. You fight, you're out. No second warning.


----------



## LesDiablesRouges (Jul 17, 2009)

Frankly I love this. It's bad pub but it will increase viewership. 

It's pretty damn hilarious.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

They both were fined and are staying in the race from what I just read.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

It doesn't matter how tough a person is, because a cyclist will never look like they are kicking ass in a team kit, helmet and cleats... Even if they are.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/97th-tour-de-france-gt/stage-6/photos/129995

Caption thread?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

http://eurosport.yahoo.com/09072010/58/tour-de-france-duo-fined-fist-fight.html


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

nice wheel!


----------



## illuminatus (Nov 12, 2007)

it doesn't really look like a real fight with their tiny upper bodies.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Why come at him with a Bora? Grab a Mavic wheel from the neutral support car and come with some lead!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

If I was an official I'd be whisking them off for drug testing - imbalance of testosterone, perhaps?

Glad they were just fined - it wasn't that serious (or maybe I watch too much hockey) - I don't think fighting has become so rampant in cycling that an example needs to be made just yet.

Besides, De Casta's wheel was probably a Mavic R-SYS which, as we know, is designed to fall apart like a stunt chair upon impact.


----------



## esac (Jun 1, 2010)

i think part of the reason cyclist look funny fighting is because of their cleats. not only are you always on your heels, but those darn things have minimal flex and traction. how do you expect to move and get leverage on a punch? hilarious.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

LOL. Well, they're not fighters. That's for sure.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

They were both fined $190 and told to behave...


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

esac said:


> i think part of the reason cyclist look funny fighting is because of their cleats. not only are you always on your heels, but those darn things have minimal flex and traction. how do you expect to move and get leverage on a punch? hilarious.


That's why I always go for a takedown, grapling, and submission hold when I fight other cyclists. Take it to the ground fast.


----------



## tinkerbeast (Jul 24, 2009)

and the combativity award for this stage goes to....


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

illuminatus said:


> it doesn't really look like a real fight with their tiny upper bodies.


Gradeschool afterschool fight!


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

One newspaper article I read said the only thing funnier than two cyclists in full kits fighting would be two guys in full SCUBA gear (including flippers). I tend to agree. At least in the old days, they had frame pumps they could swing.


----------



## snowman3 (Jul 20, 2002)

S_Top_Sign said:


> Okay - regardless of what happens during a race, you've gotta let it slide. ... just talk it out, or sort it out on the road.


Tell that to Danica Patrick. I always thought it was a bit funny when Nascar drivers throw hands at the end of a race, ~2hrs after the initial incident probably happened. There they are, waiving their arms and getting animated while wearing helmets and dressed in full team gear.

But ya know what, I kind of liked seeing some NASCAR in the TdF! Skip the lame push and shove stuff... just grab a wheel and beat someone over the head with it. It can be his signature move.


----------



## tinkerbeast (Jul 24, 2009)

sean kelly : "real men fight on their bikes at 60 kmph"


----------



## jacman (Jun 27, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> ...who pulls a wheel and attacks with it?


My mom.


----------



## golferpimp1 (Apr 16, 2008)

PG_Gary said:


> One newspaper article I read said the only thing funnier than two cyclists in full kits fighting would be two guys in full SCUBA gear (including flippers). I tend to agree. At least in the old days, they had frame pumps they could swing.



I cant stop laughing at this thought!!!!


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Cyclists fight like girls.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

In fairness, it did look_ slightly_ more violent than Cadel's hissy-fighting in the Giro...
No wait- that's not right... more aggressive?
No... less sissified, if that's a word.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

RRRoubaix said:


> In fairness, it did look_ slightly_ more violent than Cadel's hissy-fighting in the Giro...
> No wait- that's not right... more aggressive?
> No... less sissified, if that's a word.


LOLZ!


----------

